# Android app



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm getting an android and I was wondering if there was an App that would tie into the Android GPS and send an SMS to a specified contact when you have gone 1/4, 1/2, 3/4 to your destination. It would say something like, "Hey, I am passing through (insert town, city,etc here), I will be there in (insert ETA here)."

If there is no program like this, can someone make one? It would be useful and help people stop txting while driving.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm getting an android and I was wondering if there was an App that would tie into the Android GPS and send an SMS to a specified contact when you have gone 1/4, 1/2, 3/4 to your destination. It would say something like, "Hey, I am passing through (insert town, city,etc here), I will be there in (insert ETA here)."
> 
> If there is no program like this, can someone make one? It would be useful and help people stop txting while driving.



Use voice text, it is safer and easier.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 14, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm getting an android and I was wondering if there was an App that would tie into the Android GPS and send an SMS to a specified contact when you have gone 1/4, 1/2, 3/4 to your destination. It would say something like, "Hey, I am passing through (insert town, city,etc here), I will be there in (insert ETA here)."
> 
> If there is no program like this, can someone make one? It would be useful and help people stop txting while driving.



Is it that imperative that the Waffle House knows you're in route?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is it that imperative that the Waffle House knows you're in route?



actually Waffle House moved back to Cali last year. this is more for my relatives. Im traveling North for Christmas and want to let them know my progress. They want me to let them know how im doing enroute etc.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 14, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> actually Waffle House moved back to Cali last year. this is more for my relatives. Im traveling North for Christmas and want to let them know my progress. They want me to let them know how im doing enroute etc.



im sure you can use a tracker app, that they too can get on their phones, and it will tell them where on the map you are.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fsp.android.c&hl=en


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 14, 2012)

Even easier.  If they sign up to google+ then they can set you as a contact/friend and monitor your progress via google maps.  All you need to do is have your gps (or wi-fi) on to give accurate location pings.  I think you use google latitude for this.


----------



## REAYTH (Nov 14, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm getting an android and I was wondering if there was an App that would tie into the Android GPS and send an SMS to a specified contact when you have gone 1/4, 1/2, 3/4 to your destination. It would say something like, "Hey, I am passing through (insert town, city,etc here), I will be there in (insert ETA here)."
> 
> If there is no program like this, can someone make one? It would be useful and help people stop txting while driving.



https://play.google.com/store/apps/...esult#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5qYi5nb3NtcyJd


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 15, 2012)

REAYTH said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...esult#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5qYi5nb3NtcyJd



problem is, it does not appear to tie into the GPS. it looks like a Adroid version of Pidgin.


----------



## REAYTH (Nov 15, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> problem is, it does not appear to tie into the GPS. it looks like a Adroid version of Pidgin.



https://play.google.com/store/apps/...wsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5qYi5nb3Ntcy5teWxvY2F0aW9uIl0.


----------

